
I made this website 4 months ago and - hunterx
I&#x27;ve made an event-based website (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cawards.co) on February this year and I&#x27;ve been quite shy to share. I mean I&#x27;ve shared it, but not too aggressively. And at this point, I&#x27;m quite stuck with whom or where to share it for traffic with a $0 budget.<p>So yeah, guys any ideas&#x2F;feedback&#x2F;whatever will be really welcome :)<p>BTW: it changes depending on which event is going on during the year.
======
celticninja
Wow! Is it based on Geocities circa 1996?

